# 40G beeder setup



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey guys i just wanted to ask you all what is the best way to set up a 40g tank for the young tegu. if possible could you post pics to give out some ideas on what it should look like and also how the lights go so the temps are are exactly how they should be?


This is how mine is right now. it obviously needs some more stuff in it


----------



## tommyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Jeremy. Nice to see someone else from Mass. Looks like you could use a hide for your tegu. They really need somewhere to go to "get away". You may also want to put some levels of stone in there. Some people use landscape pavers. Make sure they are set up sturdy so they don't fall and harm your new friend. Lights can be set up on the screen cover. You will probably need to make some sort of cover to maintain proper temps and humidity in a glass tank with a screen top. Experiment with how much screen needs to be covered to get the right % of humidity. 
Glass tanks are generally pretty dificult to hold temps and the right amount of moisture. Do you already have a tegu or are you expecting a new one soon?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Im expecting one from Bobby Hill sometime next week


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 20, 2012)

It is super dry where I live, so I use repti-foggers and a towel over the screen that I can adjust to get the right numbers. For heating I use one light emitting heat source and one other (like a UTH or a CHE) and it does the trick. For the tegu, I shouldn't need a secondary source at the cool side because it can be a bit colder than my snakes need at night.

I got my 40gal breeder tank setup today and with the double dome fixture using two 100W basking bulbs, the temp went well over 120 on the basking rock, so I am going to only use one. I got two 18in fluorescent fixtures from home depot and two reptisun 10 bulbs, and it looks like vegas in there with everything on, haha. Also, I got a repti-fogger for the tank and petco makes a nice top screen with a hinge for 25 bucks. They are much nicer than the wobbly ones that are unsupported down the center. Only thing I am missing is more things that will work for a hide.

I have not had any trouble using glass tanks with screen tops for my current reptiles. Just use a repti-fogger and towel method. I don't even have to mist my substrate.

One more trick: Place a small tupperware dish in the tank so that the repti-fogger can drip into it without soaking the substrate. Hope this helps!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is my 40gal breeder although this is just a temporary setup until her wood cage gets here next week... 
I used a whole large bag of ZooMed Cypress Mulch, large enough water dish for soaking, a hide that is sorta burried down into the mulch to make a "den" and a cinderblock for basking i LOVE using cinder blocks because it gives them cool tunnels to hang out in and it puts the basking spot closer to the bulb so its hotter. Im using a 100watt Zoo Med Power Sun so it gives heat and uvb.


----------

